# Help needed



## Lgrogan (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi

I have discovered that my great great grandfather was on board the SS Stokesley in 1884 in Burntisland Scotland. He at this time had fallen from the ship when it was docked but not seriously injured going by newspaper reports.

I know nothing about ships and going by what I have found there are 2 ships by this name but this is the earlier one. Is there any way of finding out the history of this ship as would like to try and track down what happened to my GG grandfather.

Any help or advice appreciated.


----------



## sturgeonsurgeon (Sep 27, 2018)

Lgrogan said:


> Hi
> 
> I have discovered that my great great grandfather was on board the SS Stokesley in 1884 in Burntisland Scotland. He at this time had fallen from the ship when it was docked but not seriously injured going by newspaper reports.
> 
> ...


 hello,i,m from burntisland,some members are good at this sort of thing,sure you will get some great help,best of luck.(Thumb)


----------



## Lgrogan (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you  I'm just up the road in Perth. Hopefully someone can lead me in the right direction


----------



## gray_marian (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Lgrogan, Welcome to the forum. Could you tell us your gt,gt,grandfathers full name, place and dob please. Thank you


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,

The 1884 logbooks and crew agreements of STOKESLEY, official number 87246, seem to have been lost or destroyed. These do***ents may have given an account of the incident your Gt Gt Grandfather was involved in.
I think the information you have gleaned from newspapers will be as good as it gets.
A long shot. Her 1885 C/As and LB's seem intact and can be obtained from here.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2478814
He may have still been on board. 
No Merchant Navy central personal records were kept between 1857 and 1913. records for the period of the first world war, have been destroyed.
Some information about the ship. Be sure to explore the links.

http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vesselsnum?officialnumber=87246&submit=search

regards 
Roger


----------



## Lgrogan (Feb 26, 2019)

gray_marian said:


> Hello Lgrogan, Welcome to the forum. Could you tell us your gt,gt,grandfathers full name, place and dob please. Thank you



Hi

His name is Thomas Grogan, I don't have an exact date of birth just 1844 in Ireland but he lived in Dundee from around 1850. I did find another article that he was severely injured when he fell of the ship in BurntIsland on 1st January 1884 but unable to find any further information from this.

Thank you

Lorna


----------



## Lgrogan (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello,
> 
> The 1884 logbooks and crew agreements of STOKESLEY, official number 87246, seem to have been lost or destroyed. These do***ents may have given an account of the incident your Gt Gt Grandfather was involved in.
> I think the information you have gleaned from newspapers will be as good as it gets.
> ...


Thank you so much I will look into this further.

Much appreciated

Lorna


----------



## Beswron (Dec 11, 2018)

My Mother was born in Burntisland and I have visited the place a couple of times. I live in Australia and I don't know much about it's shipping history except it was used during WW2 for ship building and repairs. Or was it? My Grand Father worked at the Aluminium smelter. Thanks for the nostalgic thoughts!!


----------



## OzBoz (Dec 9, 2008)

Lorna, Have you tried Ancestry.com. There are several Thomas Grogans mentioned there, with one looking promising (for a starting point anyway)

1851 Scotland Census.
Thomas Grogan aged 12, Born Ireland, address 137 Williamsons Land Dundee. Father Thomas Grogan, Mother Jean Grogan.

I wish you all the best in your search.


----------



## gray_marian (Jan 15, 2014)

Lgrogan said:


> Hi
> 
> His name is Thomas Grogan, I don't have an exact date of birth just 1844 in Ireland but he lived in Dundee from around 1850. I did find another article that he was severely injured when he fell of the ship in BurntIsland on 1st January 1884 but unable to find any further information from this.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lorna, may have been pipped to the post by OzBoz, but will have a wee look


----------



## Jon DUGGAN (Nov 24, 2011)

*Thomas GROGAN*

Hi L. GROGAN,
I note from that there are four references to a Thomas GROGAN born in Ireland about 1844 including:-
a)	1851 England Census
•	Occupation: Dock Worker
•	Residence: 73 Athol Street, Liverpool, Lancashire
b)	1880 US Census 
•	Occupation: Miner
•	Residence: Archbald, Lackawanna, Pensylvania
c)	1881 England Census
•	Residence: Huntingdonshire
d)	1881 Wales Census
•	Occupation: Farm Worker
•	Residence: Plassey Street, Eyton, Royton, Denbigshire
I am unsure if Thomas GROGAN is the same person in all four cases, however if you think one or more may be your Great-Great-Grandfather you may want to track down the applicable Census details.
I hope that this has been of some help.
Kind regards,
Jon. D


----------

